# Young Rat Oxbow vs. Adult Oxbow



## AnimeRats96 (Jul 8, 2017)

So, I want to switch my boys from Mazuri to Oxbow. They were most likely born in either January or February. Their previous order got them in April 2017 as little babies. So, my biggest question is, when are rats considered adults and do my boys eat Young Rat Oxbow or Adult Oxbow?


----------



## Shadow <3 (Jan 25, 2017)

I give rats if any age the Adult Oxbow mix. That's because the Young rat Oxbow mix contain more filler, meaning that yor basically paying more for a less quality food. It won't hurt yor rats, per say, but it's not worth buying it when the adult food is a better alternative. Also, many rats dislike the huge pellets and taste of the young rat formula, while basically all rats adore the triangular shape and taste of the adult rat formula.

You can supplement protein if your rats are under 3/4 months, but some studies show that less protein (the only real difference between the food mixes other than the filler) at a young age leads to less health problems down the road.

Rats are considered adults at 6 months of age, but like I said, I feed all my rats the adult food version (even my 6 week old girls were on it).


----------



## AnimeRats96 (Jul 8, 2017)

Sorry for taking awhile to reply back.

My rats still eat Mazuri, but I really do want to change them to Oxbow. Now, I am getting baby rats...today(Tuesday) and will of course give them Mazuri. When I do put them on Oxbow, what do I give my babies for extra protein?


----------



## Fu-Inle (Jan 22, 2015)

AnimeRats96 said:


> Sorry for taking awhile to reply back.My rats still eat Mazuri, but I really do want to change them to Oxbow. Now, I am getting baby rats...today(Tuesday) and will of course give them Mazuri. When I do put them on Oxbow, what do I give my babies for extra protein?


Eggs (they seem to like them scambled the most), Almonds, Chicken (cooked, the breast meat is highest in protein), fish and Brocolli is higher in protein than most vegtables. Greek yogurt also is high in protein but you can only give them small amounts because rats are lactose inolerant.


----------



## AnimeRats96 (Jul 8, 2017)

Fu-Inle said:


> Eggs (they seem to like them scambled the most), Almonds, Chicken (cooked, the breast meat is highest in protein), fish and Brocolli is higher in protein than most vegtables. Greek yogurt also is high in protein but you can only give them small amounts because rats are lactose inolerant.


Thank you! How often do you give them the extra protein? Like, how many days a week? Everyday?


----------



## Coffeebean (Jan 6, 2017)

AnimeRats96 said:


> Thank you! How often do you give them the extra protein? Like, how many days a week? Everyday?


Well, you can still give even baby rats too much protein. I always reduced the amount of protein as the weeks went on and as they got bigger. When I had very very young babies (under 5 weeks) they got a dish of soy infant formula a couple times a day with a bit of egg every day. With the average 6 week old baby always gave scrambled eggs about 3 times per week when then sometimes a few nuts throughout the week. By 6 months they all get the scrambled eggs just once or twice a week like the adults. It isn't hard-science by any means but that's just what I do myself.


----------

